# Problem with swollen udders??



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

My boer just weaned her buckling( he is 2 1/2 months and gone now). i had to get him away cause he was pretruding((his private was hanging out lol )) better way to say it??? anyway he keeps humping my girls. The Mother's teats Are HUGE and she still has milk (i checked) do i leave her alone or milk her. I think she is 87+% boer with some percentage nubian maybe?? what do i need to do??? I could not castrate her kid cause he was done sold at 6 days old. so i had to get the people that wanted him to go ahead and take him....did i let him go to soon you think>?? ((((ALSO HER TEATS ....there like uneven...((if im explaing that right?? one side is perfect looking but other is teat is more full?? if i said that right lol


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Check daily for heat and/or hardness daily. If she acts uncomfortable, milk her out just enough to relieve the pressure. She ought to be fine, my 50%.boer/nubian cross hasn't been milked yet, and her kid was weaned almost 2 weeks ago.

Also, if she just had a single, he was favoring one side. It should even out next freshening.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2.5 months old is old enough to wean a boer buck kid....


Momma will fill tight... a day or two after they are separated.... keep an eye on her udder and relieve her when or if needed....if she gets tight relieve her...you don't want the pressure to get so big ...that it explodes her teats.... Feed less rich hay...such as oat hay or? No grain for a while..... :wink:


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes he was 2 1/2 months...i made sure of that. But her teats her getting bigger. i milked her some and she had over 2 FULL cups of milk. Is that 2 much milking?? She just stood there and let me milk her lol .....should i milk her some more ?? cause she was still producing milk but i stopped just in case. didnt wanna hurt her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: 

Just watch her... if she gets overly full... then... milk her again...only if and when needed..... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say this is the hardest part of kidding, the weaning part. 

I let my does go a couple days and then I milk them just a bit to release some pressure. 

What I also do is I feed them sage. Sage helps dry them up. If you have any growing in the pasture that is great, cut it and try to feed it to her. Some of mine will eat it just fine and others no way, so for them I have to chop it up and put it in a bit of grain. I don't do much grain because that is not helping them dry up.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

I went to milk her yesterday afternoon and NOTHING !!! I could not get No milk at all to come out. but she is still huge teats>>>what is up with that?? Anything wrong that i should know about??? I know she is still huge so whats the problem...why cant i get anything???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you work at it for a while? If you cannot get anything out at all.. she may have a congested udder...or mastitis.... The time you milked her prior.. did her milk look normal? No string clumps or hard to milk? No blood? Is her udder hot or feel hard and lumpy ..color change?


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

no it was good milk...NOthing at all in the milk...MY dogs drunk it after. i did work at them both and neither teat is producing milk. when the day before i got 2 cups and was still getting it...i only stopped cause i didnt wanna make her sore or nothing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a link to a congestive udder...you will have to work with her....and do as Liz mentioned in the link.... you need to do this ...to work on getting her milked out...or at least start on it... so you can start treatment in case it is mastitis... if you do get some out ...I would have a mastitis test kit near and test it to see if it is congestive or mastitis..... If it is mastitis...you have to start treatment for it right away.... milk out all you can and infuse the teat with "today" or "tomorrow"....both meds... have the same ingredients in them so... it doesn't matter if you get one or the other....
Here is the congestive udder link....
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=32999&p=399611&hilit=congested+udder#p399611


----------

